# Moving back to Thailand



## davedd (May 22, 2016)

I lived in Thailand for 3 years and moved back with my Thai wife to Kentucky. I don't like it here anymore as I feel this once great country is not so great anymore. Can anyone advise me on the changes over the last 2 years that I can't find in the Bangkok Post? I miss it.


----------



## expat11 (May 22, 2016)

davedd said:


> I lived in Thailand for 3 years and moved back with my Thai wife to Kentucky. I don't like it here anymore as I feel this once great country is not so great anymore. Can anyone advise me on the changes over the last 2 years that I can't find in the Bangkok Post? I miss it.


What kind of changes are you asking about?


----------



## davedd (May 22, 2016)

expat11 said:


> What kind of changes are you asking about?


Stuff like prices of food, restaurants, and the like? I don't want to keep my money in the dollar either. I used Bangkok Bank but see rates are next to 0 and the mutual funds have done terribly. We have a nice home in Khonkaen. We owned and operated a Steakhouse for 2.5 years and I taught English. The Steakhouse wore my butt out.


----------

